# Physio or Chiropractor - Paphos area



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

I hurt my back on the weekend and need to find a good physiotherapist or chiropractor in the Paphos area. Does anyone go to one that they would highly recommend? A good one can be so hard to find, and I'd rather not find one through trial and error. 

Painfully yours,

Old-man Steve


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hurt my back on the weekend and need to find a good physiotherapist or chiropractor in the Paphos area. Does anyone go to one that they would highly recommend? A good one can be so hard to find, and I'd rather not find one through trial and error.
> 
> ...



Hi Steve,

An osteopath any good to you? I'm seeing William Lenihan in Mesogi for a problem with my shoulder.

The fact that I'm doing a round-trip from Larnaca once a week should give an indication of how happy I am with the treatment 

figtreeosteopathic.com

William Lenihan
Tel: + 357 96799095
Fig Tree Clinic 
N Kleanthous St 2 
Mesogi 8280 
Paphos 
Cyprus

Hope you get some relief soon,
Mands


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

AradippouTales said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> An osteopath any good to you? I'm seeing William Lenihan in Mesogi for a problem with my shoulder.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mands.

I've never seen an osteopath, but with a recommendation like that I'd be mad not to give him a try. 

Steve


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Wondering if you ever got it sorted.
Would you recommend this guy?
Mrs Dorsetfam has hurt her back and needs a recommendation.

Thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My mother-in-law was about to have surgery on her shoulder for a torn rotator cuff because she was in so much pain and couldn’t lift her arm up, forward, or backwards. But her GP Dr. Froujke asked her to give Dr. Nikos a try first. He used exercises, massage and muscular stimulation with electrodes and acupuncture – no pain involved in any of it - it worked and she only had to see him about 6 times. 

Doctors name is Nikos Erodotou and she swears by him. Tel: 99473829 and his office is opposite Laiki Bank by the court. It’s been 5 years and her shoulder is fine, no surgery required.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Bit off topic but does anyone recommend a podiatrist/orthopaedic for bunion issues? Anywhere on the island will do at this point.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> My mother-in-law was about to have surgery on her shoulder for a torn rotator cuff because she was in so much pain and couldn’t lift her arm up, forward, or backwards. But her GP Dr. Froujke asked her to give Dr. Nikos a try first. He used exercises, massage and muscular stimulation with electrodes and acupuncture – no pain involved in any of it - it worked and she only had to see him about 6 times.
> 
> Doctors name is Nikos Erodotou and she swears by him. Tel: 99473829 and his office is opposite Laiki Bank by the court. It’s been 5 years and her shoulder is fine, no surgery required.


My hubby uses Nikos. He has major problems with his neck but the occasional treatment from Nikos keeps him right. I can highly recommend him.


----------

